# Tilted Stripe first try - Absinthe greens and yellow



## Seawolfe (Mar 23, 2014)

I wanted to try the greens I have and a yellow, and my new anise EO. This is a basic bastile, and the colors I used were French green clay on the bottom, the stripes were anatto for the yellow, and chromium green oxide, and the top is a nettle infusion. I'd gone a bit beyond a thin trace, as you can see by the height of the swirl hearts on top. So I'm not sure the stripes won't be blobby, but the surprise is half the fun. The smell is lovely, like an absinthe cocktail, or a Pastis.


----------



## neeners (Mar 23, 2014)

pretty!!! the textured top is nice. waiting game is terrible, isn't it?

 and my tilted tiger stripe attempt, the batter got a little thick and it still worked out, so I'm going to say I'm sure yours will look great too!!


----------



## maya (Mar 23, 2014)

My stripes are so wobbly! I love it that way, I am sure yours will be loverly!


----------



## eyeroll (Mar 23, 2014)

That is super cute. How did your anise EO behave?  I have some I've been wanting to try.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 23, 2014)

eyeroll said:


> That is super cute. How did your anise EO behave?  I have some I've been wanting to try.



I think the anise behaved really well. I'm sure the thickening was due to me going past emulsion into trace, fiddling with all the colors for a bit and then mixing them into medium trace. 

I will say that I think this batch will want more than 24 hours, maybe almost 48 to cut. That seems longer than my usual, could the anise be doing that? It's 22 hours now and seems stickier than usual. It's 5% castor, 25% CO and 75% OO with 8% SF. 

Oh and I forgot to mention, after the tangent in the tussah silk thread, I did add  some belly fur fluff from my big grey cat to the lye water, just for fun :mrgreen:


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 23, 2014)

Nicely done! Before, I did not like anise EO but I've grown to like it. Somehow I always use charcoal powder when I add anise EO.


----------



## seven (Mar 24, 2014)

Cut cut cut!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 24, 2014)

CUT CUT CUT CUT


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 24, 2014)

It only went through gel last night!! I saw it start and stuffed it over the heater pilot light to help it along. Thats the slowest Ive ever seen (in all my 15 batches...)
Ill cut tonight and maaaaaybe show you pictures


----------



## Sinful7 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm joining in the angry mob.. Cut cut cut! The top is so pretty


----------



## vidahlia (Mar 24, 2014)

You're more patient than I am! I almost always cut at least one bar out just to peek. Even if i know Its not ready


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 24, 2014)

Im not being patient! It was still sticky and pasty when I checked last! I wouldn't be cutting, Id be scooping!


----------



## neeners (Mar 24, 2014)

sigh....silly soap.  they don't harden when we want them to, do they????


----------



## heather s (Mar 24, 2014)

Pretty color combo! Very Spring timey


----------



## athallr (Mar 25, 2014)

Very pretty colors!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow that took a crazy long time to firm up and stop being soggy & squishy. Almost 3 full days to cut on a basic Bastille recipe. As you can see I didn't get stripes so much as tapered blobs, but I like it


----------



## neeners (Mar 25, 2014)

Pretty!!!!!


----------



## coffeetime (Mar 26, 2014)

Did the cat fur dissolve fully in the lye???


----------



## Sinful7 (Mar 26, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 26, 2014)

coffeetime said:


> Did the cat fur dissolve fully in the lye???


It did indeed! I think it's important to use the fine underbelly fluff


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd say you're on to something -- it's pretty unique, and gorgeous I might add!


----------



## coffeetime (Mar 26, 2014)

So what is hair protein supposed to add to a soap?


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 26, 2014)

Love!!


----------



## grayceworks (Mar 26, 2014)

Gorgeous soap! Very cheerful!

( And good to know about the cat fur.... ohhh Jellybelly!!! Katiebelle!!! C'mere, time to be brushed! )


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 26, 2014)

coffeetime said:


> So what is hair protein supposed to add to a soap?



The claims that Ive seen on Tussah silk is that it adds a bit of sheen to the finished bar and that it feels smoother on the skin. Ive only added it to 2 bars that aren't finished curing so I cant say. but some soapers swear by silk.

In a tangent from the Tussah silk thread, my memory says there was a discussion on weather any true silk product can be called "cruelty free" and someone else piped up that any type of hair protein might work as well, and then the thread kind of degenerated into cat pictures...

Edit to add - heres the thread: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=43765


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 26, 2014)

Those turned out nicely.  Great job!   I love using Tussah Silk in my soap.


----------



## kikajess (Mar 27, 2014)

Oooo...it's so spring-y! Very nice!!!


----------

